# which psu is the best????



## sayan8 (Oct 15, 2012)

I should have listened to ur advice.....MY **** PSU gone..but thank god nothing has been damaged...

My specs--
i3 540
2gb ddr3
500 gb hdd sata
AMD 7750 
R.I.P  foxin 450w
Please tell me which psu should i get---
my budget upto 2.2k,,,


1.Corsair VS450 
2.CX430
3.FSP SAGA II 500w


For kolkata guys--
Can please tell me which shop in chadni chowk i can get theese psu
Also tell where i can  another AMD 7750 @ 6.2k for my freind............


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 15, 2012)

very close decision... go with CX430, its got cleaner power output, iirc.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 15, 2012)

Cx430 v2


----------



## hitesh (Oct 15, 2012)

CX430 V2. 
FSP is the least


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2012)

@ at your budget you can get a VS450 but better would be a CX430v2 by spending 200/300 bucks more.


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 16, 2012)

can any one tell wat is its current market price in kolkata.......


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 16, 2012)

Rs 2450 to Rs 2550 in Kolkata.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 16, 2012)

2650 is the price of cx430


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 16, 2012)

will cx430v2 support future upgrades???


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 16, 2012)

what is your future upgrade?
truthfully.

are you gonna plug in another card in 1-2 years?
are you gonna plug in a card with 2x the current one's requirements?

or are you gonna upgrade after 5 years?

i hear this lots of time.... gonna upgrade soon, etc, future proof blah blah blah.... hardly any of them do so. in fact, they are just boasting. bet you wont ever upgrade the card.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2012)

sayan8 said:


> will cx430v2 support future upgrades???



as long as you can keep the power consumption of the future upgrades within the PSUs limit  and if a GPU upgrade is what you are thinking about then yes, cards like HD7850/HD7870 will run it on easily.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2012)

sayan8 said:


> will cx430v2 support future upgrades???



What is your planned future upgrade?


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 17, 2012)

i5,4 gb ram, 8xxx series maybe......


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 17, 2012)

so, about 2-3 years, give or take?

you are good. stick with the psu we recommended you.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2012)

yep, Intel 2nd and 3rd gen ( and 4th gen too may be ) core cpus ( i5 ) and modern gpus consumes much less power - so the PSU is good for future upgrades


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 18, 2012)

Can u tell me....for eg . 6850 requires 22 amps on 12 v rail......but in psu i have 12v1 = 15a 12v2=18a... how do we understand it will work or not???/


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2012)

forget about rails and such, it does not concern ordinary mortals like us.


----------



## aloodum (Oct 18, 2012)

^^ that figure of 22A on 12V is for a single rail psu...264W..

for you its a dual rail....Just see whats the total wattage delivered for 12V...


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 18, 2012)

e k?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2012)

total power on 12v=(12v1*15)+(12v2*18)=180+216=396W.this will supply power to cpu & graphics card.use extremevision online psu calculator,select capacitor aging as 15% & whatever value the calculator gives buy a psu which provide more power than that.

edit:it seems like the ampere values are OCP(over current protection) values which means that in above example if system tries to draw more than 180W from 12V1 rail or more than 216W from 12V2 rail the psu will shut down to prevent damage.there should be a combined value listed below the two 12v rails(like FSP saga II 400W/500W) which is the value to be consider.


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks exryone ... bought the cx430v2.......


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2012)

aloodum said:


> ^^ that figure of 22A on 12V is for a single rail psu...264W..
> 
> for you its a dual rail....Just see whats the total wattage delivered for 12V...


dual rail? 
on a 500W psu?

sir, are you joking?


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 18, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> dual rail?
> on a 500W psu?
> 
> sir, are you joking?



arreeyyy,       FOR EXAMPLE...........  ASSUMPTION      as i dont know the the diff btwn dual 12v and single 12v.........


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2012)

most under 1KW units don't has dual / multi rails even if they advertise themselves to be .. under the hood they are all single rail PSus so don't think much about this


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 19, 2012)

^^ yeah, marketing hogwash.

and they dare call it "specifications".
where is the volt/amp/temp chart?
where is the list of IC's and resistors used in the unit....

they conveniently "forget" to include this info.

best thing is, get a reliable psu.
if you are a regular, single gpu, non oc'd cpu user, forget about advanced stuff like modular psu, number of rails, amperage, etc... those things are reserved for experts who know their way around the psu, and want to get "x" amps on rail "y" while maintaining "z" volts on rail "a".

if you got that, awesome, else, forget about it.

/me puts on dark glasses and flashes the Memory Remover(TM) (aka MIB style)


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ohk... i am new to this psu's...


got the cx430v2 ...btw can it run 550ti...???


----------



## nseries73 (Oct 19, 2012)

md computers, they are he dealers o corsair


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 19, 2012)

nseries73 said:


> md computers, they are he dealers o corsair



hello,,
can u tell me where balaji is located???


----------



## nseries73 (Oct 19, 2012)

sayan8 said:


> hello,,
> can u tell me where balaji is located???



balaji computers.........well are u enquiring about the store oppsite shabir's restuarent or the one near lalbazar police station

u can either visit their stores goes by the name of computer world.......


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2012)

nseries73 said:


> md computers, they are he dealers o corsair



no .. AFAIK



sayan8 said:


> Ohk... i am new to this psu's...
> 
> got the cx430v2 ...btw can it run 550ti...???



with your current config - yes.


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 20, 2012)

@topgear


can u tell me the meaning of AFAIK..


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2012)

*A*s *F*ar *A*s *I* *K*now  anyway, just put your mouse pointer over the word AFAIK and you will see the meaning.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> *A*s *F*ar *A*s *I* *K*now  anyway, just put your mouse pointer over the word AFAIK and you will see the meaning.



that's good. thanks for the tip


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2012)

you are welcome


----------

